# climb a tree for rabbit!



## chuckwagn (Oct 12, 2007)

tonight i was at a new hunting spot that a land owner offerd to me! its small parcells of woods in an old gravel pit. just about dusk all i could hear is the leaves being crunched left and right around me by rabbits .... i couldnt belive how many there were ... took about 10 shots and missed all of them. the cover they were in is way to dense to bring up a quick gun on them ... so tomarrow im getting there 30 min early and climbing up a tree and watching them below and take aim from above ..... will report tomarrow ..... :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

:beer: :sniper: Good Luck Man


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

try a scoped 22lr. from a tree :sniper:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy Hunting! 8)


----------

